# Linux Compatibilitly



## name43454543 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm a Gentoo user and from what I hear I'd be very happy with *F*reeBSD. The only thing preveting me from giving it a serious try are the certain compatibility problems I envision. Hopefully someone experienced can shed some light on this for me.

The crux of the question is: are there any encryption tools that will work on both *F*reeBSD and Linux? Not Truecrypt.

At the moment all my hard drives are encrypted with luks and dm-crypt. Is there some kind of encryption solution I can employ that will work with both *F*reeBSD and Linux? Because moving data around will be a pain otherwise.

Thanks for any help


----------



## name43454543 (Mar 15, 2013)

Never mind then...


----------



## fonz (Mar 15, 2013)

name43454543 said:
			
		

> Never mind then...


To be perfectly honest, I hadn't noticed your thread until now. Sorry about that. In any case, there are very few cryptosystems that provide Linux-(Free)BSD interoperability. TrueCrypt is one of them, GnuPG is another (although the latter doesn't work on a partition or filesystem level). But as far as I know FreeBSD has no support for LUKS and vice versa Linux has no support for geli(8)/gbde(8).

If you want something that works with both, I'm afraid you're stuck with TrueCrypt after all.


----------

